# Milo Can Burn Grass



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

If you use it to backfill plug holes so I think I found the limit. 


As you can see I threw it down here HEAVY and no issues other than rain transportation.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

You should share this with Milorganite. Ask if that was too much.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@cglarsen Milo is not a soil media. It will dissolve and leave you with holes again.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> You should share this with Milorganite. Ask if that was too much.


Maybe he changed what he was buying but I don't think his trailer loads were actually Milorganite. They were a locally produced biosolid. And even at that I'm pretty sure the amount in those holes is way above 1lb of N per 1000 sq ft.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > You should share this with Milorganite. Ask if that was too much.
> ...


I guess I should've used a smiley face for my intention of humor


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


Hawkeyes and Nitney Lions never see eye to eye. I'm just glad I didn't try to start a fight with you. :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > TN Hawkeye said:
> ...


Can't wait for the matchup! My favorite game of the year.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Why did you use it to fill the holes?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


If it comes down to a last second touchdown this year I will consider it a victory for the Hawkeyes no matter who wins. We lost a lot of studs from last year.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> You should share this with Milorganite. Ask if that was too much.


Prize for you sir - getting the joke.

The rest of you are a bit more serious than I imagined. Milo is good stuff.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Why did you use it to fill the holes?


He got it for $50/ton if I remember correctly. In Raleigh NC that's cheaper than actual topsoil.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > Why did you use it to fill the holes?
> ...


Sweet. I am going to backfill my new building foundations with Milorganite. :lol:


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


The most boring game of the year!
Can't wait for that 10-6 final score!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Miller_Low_Life said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > TN Hawkeye said:
> ...


Last second TD's lately :thumbup: I'll pass on the 70-0 games :lol:


----------



## seiyafan (Apr 3, 2019)

Don't be like my neighbor who threw down a fistful of seeds followed by a fistful of fert.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


GO BIG RED!!


----------

